# Does anyone have photos of a red Colnago with Yellow 5-spoke wheels?



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

Years ago when I first heard about them I saw one at the local bike store.

They were keeping it for someone and said that ONLY Ferrari owners were eligable to buy it.

From what I remembered, the cranks and gears were gold plated. Red frame with yellow 5 spoke wheels.

I can't find photos of it on the net.

Probably because I don't know the model.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

*Colnago C35?*

Perhaps this is what you were looking for:

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=1016


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, that's it............but not in the color that I was talking about.

But nontheless that is it.

Thanks


----------



## bisekleta_guy (Jul 26, 2005)

*Colnago C35 Ferrari*

Bought mine in Ferrari Red color from Elixir Bike Shop here in Manila (authorized Colnago Dealer) frame and fork only...years ago Colnago wouldnt sell the C35 Ferrari EXCEPT entire bike with the 5 spoke carbon wheels...couldnt find any of the carbon wheels from ebay...mine got Colnago Aluminum wheels by ambrosio with the carbon hubs.see gallery...Colnago C35.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

BATMAN,

Gold plated with red wheels for you. 

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

T-shirt said:


> BATMAN,
> 
> Gold plated with red wheels for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Thanls pretty sick.......


----------

